# Not Newman's Shrimp bowl but.. updated 08/04



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mr. Newman, you have inspired me with your creations and as I mentioned a while back I too started a Newman inspired bowl. _I now challenge you to a duel sir.. _

Below I present my hot mess of a shrimp bowl. This bowl sits on a small table by a window sill and gets diffused daylight during the morning hours from sunup till about 8 or 9 then supplemented by the desk lamp for three hours concurrent to the daylight. No ferts, just the occasional water top off and some days I even feed the shrimp. Initially I planted a sword of some sort, Telanthera (the red plant that is now growing out of water) and some water sprite. I threw in clippings and well, you can see how that worked out. I was able to see into the bowl a couple of months ago but it is a f*ing forest now but I like it. Zero maintenance other than the top off and occasional feeding when I remember to go into that room.

Specs: 12 inch bowl bought at Michael's crafts store
Eco Complete
some random stump
a cheap desk lamp with a CFL bulb I had laying around
water
all sorts of plants from trimmings
Ghost Shrimp
Amano Shrimp
1 Olive Nerite
lots of pond snails
spooky, creepy floating creatures that would give you nightmares

*Thank you for the inspiration!!*
































































Newman, I respectfully request to be granted the title _Shrimp Bowl Pimp #2_.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks crowded. How offten do you see the shrimp?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I see them all over when I top off and check the tank. They are scattering here and there and when I was taking pics yesterday a couple of them were chasing each other around. One of the Amano's is berried, my wife pointed that out to me when she was looking at it all. I am going to clear it out some and make it less dense since the growth explosion has been tremendous over the last few weeks.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks great ! stem plants would look good in such bowls as i expected. I just didnt want a hassle of trimming them frequently (and you do not even have to) so i went with other plants.

when stems grow out of the bowl, the bowl gets a really nice look to it. I like the way you built it 
I would have done cherry shrimp so that they could breed in there, but ghost shrimp will likely breed as well if you have both male and female. amanos wont because they need brackish conditions to successfully do so as you already know.

awesome bowl


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. Battle of the Bowls. Your Jungle bowl also looks great! It's awesome how you two can get your bowls so packed. I live in Seattle so there is not much window sunlight to work with here.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Funny thing is that most of it was small cuttings that have really taken off in there. The light from the window sill really isn't that much. Even in the morning when I took the pics it needs flash and that was with both blinds on the windows in the room wide open. This is all the CFL bulb to be honest. 

As shame about the Amano's but hey, they did get an A for effort. I will post some more pics when I get some of the excess out of there. The moneywort has grown around and wrapped itself it is so long now. LOL


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The plants growing out look really nice demon:thumbsup:


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Ben. Yesterday while feeding them I noticed the baby shrimp in the tank. Small but you can spot them with the naked eye thanks to it being a bowl and magnifying everything. They are definitely little shrimp. I counted at least four or five in that mess. I was going to clean up some of the excess growth but now I am afraid to accidentally remove a cutting and have a shrimplet attached somehow.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

thats great, so now you have ghost shrimp babies? how long have the ghost shrimp been in there?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am not sure exactly, I would say a couple of weeks though because around that time I saw one loaded with babies but was not counting on survival since it had happened before in my bookshelf tank a few times without success. That could also have been due to Dante snacking on them or them simply being caught up in the HOB filter. Not big, about a half mm in size but visible suspended in the water column and they dart when anything gets near them. Last night while cleaning out the canister on the nano I found three CPD fry.. must be something in the water. They are safe in another bowl now with a bunch of moss and a prayer they survive. This morning they were swimming around too. Maybe I should buy a lobster and throw it in that 55 I just bought and hope it spawns too! j/k


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol..


----------



## Squared (Jun 13, 2010)

Awsome tank is awsome.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Awesome:thumbsup:

How hot does the water get though? Thought it would be too hot for shrimp.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilde said:


> Awesome:thumbsup:
> 
> How hot does the water get though? Thought it would be too hot for shrimp.


Funny you should ask, I was just in there for a round of pics for.. *update time!!!*

I used my digital to check temp, right now it is at 77 degrees so ambient. The sunlight it gets in the morning is brief as the time from when it crests above the roofline of the houses across the street to where it disappears from rising above our roof line for the porch cannot be more than two hours at best. The blinds are open just enough but not too much. The house though has the thermostat set to 81F while we are away so if ambient it probably gets toasty but the front room is on the East side and rarely have we come home and it is hot. My office for example is 76F when I come home and it gets lots more light. 

Again, the only love this tank gets is a top off when I see the level drop about an inch.. I throw in some shrimp pellets every couple of days but nothing else. Every shrimp and snail for itself. I did check this evening and did a quick inventory, all five Amano and two ghosts are alive with full tummies. The hundred or so snails are doing well also..

Look at the size of that freaking telanthera plant!?! WTH!!
I measured it, it's a full 9 1/2" to the top from the water line. 


It's more dense in there if that was at all possible. Shrimp are still able to maneuver in there without problems. The wife and I sat there for a good half hour enjoying the bowl. She eventually said this is crazy.. and left. LOL


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> The wife and I sat there for a good half hour enjoying the bowl. She eventually said this is crazy.. and left. LOL


typical comment a wife of a fish geek would make.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

looking at your bowl tells me I dont have enough plants in my bowls yet.
where'd you get the telanthra?

subscribed...going to subscribe to newmans as well.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought the telanthera through a S&S deal. I may be ready to trim it from my main tank where I got the clippings from so if you are up for it then shoot me a PM and I will check it out. I don't have enough to start a thread myself and sell it, not for one small package. At least for me that is too much work. I really like it though, hardy plant, tolerates a range of water temp and as you can see grows in and out of water without a second thought. 

I don't see roots on the plants you see in the pics and I am not sure if clipping these would work. I will look into it or maybe someone can chime in, if so, these can sure use a trim!


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the telanthera a lot, makes me think I need to add something like that to my bowl. Any ideas on other plants that will grow out of the bowl like that and do well?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

The moneywort and pennywort in both of my bowls is growing well out now. At work in my nano I have some java fern that has broken the surface and is an inch or two out of the water. At first it got shriveled and was pathetic looking but after a week it was better. I would suggest getting a hold of hydrophyte and see if he has better suggestions. I am just telling you what I have experience with. 

What I like about the telanthera is the red/pink hues the plant has that occur naturally. It really breaks up the sea of green. That and the cambomba throws some color variety in my tanks.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

kamikazi said:


> typical comment a wife of a fish geek would make.


Love it! LOL.


Dude your bowl is freakin awesome! Love the emergent growth!


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Gorgeouser and gorgeouser! :icon_bigg


----------



## Sank999 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks very nice.....The plants are very healthy and awesome growth...

Keep it up..


----------



## jerkosaurus (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome bowl, but..... it's been awhile! Any updates?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Update


----------

